# Loose Bottom Pusher On Mirage Iii



## iwhelan (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

Tonight I noticed a loose bottom pusher on my Mirage III. It's a bit wobbly. Any idea what could have caused such a thing and what is involved with repairing it? I am assuming it's going to have to see the watchmaker.

Thanks..

-Ian


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

A loose bottom pusher can make you very sore!!


----------



## iwhelan (Dec 18, 2004)

Griff said:


> A loose bottom pusher can make you very sore!!


Ahhhh!!!

I already brought the watch to my watchmaker and he's on top of it. He's also going to take out a few little scratches on the backs of the lugs while it's there.

Sweet.

-Ian


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Griff said:


> A loose bottom pusher can make you very sore!!


What sort of bloke looks for pictures of men's bottoms??


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)




----------

